# Also needing suggestions for New AV receiver



## DaleTex (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello forum,
I am adding to my theather system since I purchased a new Plasma TV. I'll keep some of my components since I really like them but I really need a moderately priced HDMI A/V receiver to top off my system. I've read most suggestions from most all the experienced people on this site and I must say that everyone is so kind for providing information to those like myself that know just enough to be dangerous with electronic equipment of any kind. 
Here is a list of my "parts" and any suggestions provided from you will help me have a brighter and excitingly loud Christmas!

Brand new purchase:
Panasonic TC-P54V10 Plasma Television
Panasonic Blu-Ray Disc DMP BD 80

Older components:
Onkyo DX-C330 CD player
Infinity Crescendo CS-3009 Tower Speakers
Infinity Sub-Woofer BU-120
Infinity RS-2 Bookshelf for rear surround sound speakers
Infinity Center Channel speaker
Pioneer Turntable PL -1150 ( I have hundreds of albums I love to still play)
Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR (Time Warner)

I sure would appreciate your thoughts on a new A/V receiver with universal remote to tie all of these components together!
thanks,
DaleTex
Helotes, Texas


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Denon or Onkyo is a good place to start. Look at the models in your price range.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Dale, Welcome to the Shack,
Im starting to sound like a stuck record but right now the best receiver for the money is the Onkyo TXSR 876 that can be found for $850 It has superb video and audio processing. If that a bit too much its little brother the 706 is the next best option.
For a remote alot of us use the Harmony 880


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As usual, I am in total agreement with Tony. The TX-SR876 offers a truly unbeatable package of superb video processing via the Reon chip and abundant power reserves. The 876 weighs almost twice as much as the TX-SR706 and almost all of this weight is in the larger power supply and capacitors.

Mind you the weight of the TX-SR706 is average (28 pounds) for a quality middle tier receiver. Most receivers which weigh as much as the 876 and feature THX Ultra 2 Certification cost multiples of the current prices for the 876. Then again, the 876 retails for 1700 Dollars. However, even at that price represents superb value.

The TX-SR706 is an excellent value as well and features THX Select Certification, preamp outputs, and Audyssey Room Correction. However, if your speakers are inefficient or you listen at high playback levels, the 876 is well worth the price difference. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Jack,

Just wondering what the equivalent Onkyo to the 876 is in the new models. Would be the 1007 or 3007?

I assume the 906 matches with the 5007?

I was considering one of these myself, they look very good!.


Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The closest equivalent of the TX-SR876 to me is the TX-NR3000 because of the inclusion of the Reon chip.
It is also wonderful that with the 3007, firmware upgrades are available via ethernet and the inclusion of internet radio. These were features lacking in the 876.
Even the TX-NR906 could not upgrade firmware via firmware, but did offer internet radio. And I also agree with your 906-5007 correlation. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I personally would spend the extra money to get the latest additions from Onkyo to ensure you have firmware upgradeability from IN HOME. I cannot express how important that this is. I've had a good number experiences where my receivers needed a firmware upgrade but I would've had to have taken it to a service center which could take 1 week to all the way to my experience with my Pioneer Elite receiver once was over 2 months. It's also just the hassle of having to take apart your system just to get a small little "fix" that would get absolutely annoying, too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Firmware updates are available for the 805 and up all you need is a PC using the RS232 port and a "straight through" cable. I have the links if you want them. The only units that were not easy to do are the first generation of the 805.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

One of the best ways to select a receiver is to pick a line that is a couple of years old and look for complaints. If it's a well known brand and you can't find many. Chances are it's a great receiver. 

If the owners thread is a list of problems and how to fix them look elsewhere. Generally in my research I've found Denon, Marantz, and Yamaha to have less issues than the problem riddled receivers of Onkyo, HK. 
I realize things change and products do improve. But for a receiver reliability is the greatest concern. Without it you can't do anything. 

I realize used isn't always popular, but the Yamaha RX-V2600 is one of the best receivers released in recent years. The following models went down hill after, but that receiver would be a phenomenal choice for any home theater setup. It is my #1 recommendation. After that I'd pick a Marantz or Denon in your price range. Yamaha has been skimping lately on receivers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/YAMAHA-RX-V2600...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item4a9cdacd6e is a link to an ebay listing going for a very low price.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As usual, I am in total agreement with Tony. The TX-SR876 offers a truly unbeatable package of superb video processing via the Reon chip and abundant power reserves. The 876 weighs almost twice as much as the TX-SR706 and almost all of this weight is in the larger power supply and capacitors.
> 
> Mind you the weight of the TX-SR706 is average (28 pounds) for a quality middle tier receiver. Most receivers which weigh as much as the 876 and feature THX Ultra 2 Certification cost multiples of the current prices for the 876. Then again, the 876 retails for 1700 Dollars. However, even at that price represents superb value.
> ...


The fact is you need to double power to get a true difference in headroom. So I'd dismiss that as a justifiable reason to pay twice as much. 

The main difference would be the superior video processor. This is probably noticeable though I've never compared Reon to Farojuda personally in an ABX test. nor have I seen such a test. 

I'd go on record as stating there is little difference in the output capabilities between the 876 and 706. The 876 does likely have a better pre-processor and better parts. But I've not examined either so I can't say that for sure.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> I'd go on record as stating there is little difference in the output capabilities between the 876 and 706. The 876 does likely have a better pre-processor and better parts. But I've not examined either so I can't say that for sure.


There is a huge difference between the two. The 876 can put out more than 125 watts per ch all channels driven the 706 can only do about 70watts per channel all channels driven. That alone and the fact that the 876 can drive a 3.2 ohm load sustained is also a big plus. The power supply in the 876 is twice the size and the entire receiver weighs over 55lbs where the 706 is only 28lbs


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Exactly as Tony pointed out. Furthermore, receivers like Pioneers VSX-1019 put out less than 30 watts all channels driven. There is a huge difference. Many with receivers with modest power supplies have them shut down during high volume passages.

I also have not found Onkyo to be problem riddled. Just the opposite. While there was some AVSForum hysteria about the upper range models running so hot they caught on fire, there have been very few QC issues with Onkyo's. With that hysteria, it was pretty much impossible to find anyone who actually had their receiver break or shut down from heat build up. These receivers were designed to run hot. Customer Service is another story. But, in terms of reliability, Onkyo's have proven to be quite reliable.


----------



## dazroth (Jan 14, 2009)

im no expert and think it is also down to personel preference and funds available.
After doing alot of reading im personally swayed with the:
onkyo 807 receiver
harmony one remote


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dazroth, have you been listening to much Internet Radio content? I really think it is awesome that Onkyo has added this feature to the 800 Series. Even better, the ability to have Firmware Updates via Ethernet.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dazroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Jack

I haven't actually purchased this yet as i am waiting til just after xmas and buying the full set up (my main goal is to have everything streaming).
I've decided on the 807 because of the ethernet connection and i also like the look of the option for front height speakers.
i know the 876 is more powerful but as i said my personel preference over the two just because of this reason and maybe cos the newer model.

Darren

PS just got a few headaches over speakers at the moment but thats another story, decisions, decisions lol


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Darren, If you can get the 876 for a good price I would spring for it over the 807 The Height channels are really not going to make any difference, the extra power and better internals of the 876 along with THX Ultra2 certification and a better Addessy all add up to huge gains over the 807


----------



## dazroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Tony

Thanks for your reply, just when i thought i had definately made my mind uponder:

Looks like i will be downloading the 876 manual now after reading the 807 inside out.

I don't think the wife will be happy cos already started knocking the wall down etc and just before xmas:doh:

I really like the look of these speakers,do you know if these will handle the 876? 
b&w 685 fronts
b&w 686 rears
htm62 centre
asw608 subwoofer

I like the 800 series but can't afford them or should i say the wife won't let me have em lol


http://www.bowers-wilkins.co.uk/dis...ntent=Promo4_600+Series&utm_medium=PROMOLINK4

Thanks

Darren


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dazroth said:


> I really like the look of these speakers,do you know if these will handle the 876?
> b&w 685 fronts
> b&w 686 rears
> htm62 centre
> ...


You wont be disappointed with the B&Ws I have always liked the sound and looks of them. Your going to find that they will defiantly work better with the 876 simply because it has a much better amplifier section.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Darren, I wholeheartedly agree on the jump to the 876. Even though it lacks the height channels, I think the upgrade in all the other areas that tony already pointed out is worth it! B&W certainly make very good speakers and am looking forward to hearing your impressions on your system once everything is up and running!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> There is a huge difference between the two. The 876 can put out more than 125 watts per ch all channels driven the 706 can only do about 70watts per channel all channels driven. That alone and the fact that the 876 can drive a 3.2 ohm load sustained is also a big plus. The power supply in the 876 is twice the size and the entire receiver weighs over 55lbs where the 706 is only 28lbs


So others understand how SPL vs power works. 
Speakers are rated at SPL per watt/meter 

So let's say you get a rating of 90 db/watt it means for 1 watt your speaker would output 90db at 1 meter. Since most folks watch TV at 60db 1 watt is actually sufficient for that need. Now dynamics can swing up to maybe 30db at most. So 1 watt would give us the 90db without clipping the amplifier. 

Now some folks like to have more headroom. The THX reference volume is around 75db
To increase by 3db you need to double power. 3db is considered the first significant change in sound. Try turning up your receiver 3db and you will see what I mean. 

Now to reach full uncompressed sound at the 75db reference volume. You would need to reach 105db. 
1 x 10 x 2 x 2 watts gives us the needed headroom for the reference volume. I'd recommend buying the 700 series and then buying an external amp(I use pro amps) with the savings. You'd get far more SPL capabilities that way. But I'm prefer a more separates approach.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dazroth said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Thanks for your reply, just when i thought i had definately made my mind uponder:
> 
> ...


Don't get a B&W sub and the 600 series are not very good IMO. My advice is to look at the step up or something else. I've heard the 600 series and B&W sub and it was yucky.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Speakers are an unbelievably subjective thing. While I agree that B&W's 700 Series is a major step up, especially with cabinet construction, over the 600 Series, I have never thought the 600 Series were that bad.

Pro Amps offer excellent value and when modded to reduce fan noise, make for a compelling solution.
That being said the Onkyo TX-SR875 offers performance comparable to budget separate amplifiers.
Here is a link of the output:http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/receivers/2463/test-bench-onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver.html
Here is a link for the Denon 4308:http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/receivers/2676/test-bench-denon-avr-4308ci-av-receiver.html
The Onkyo truly offers an impressive amount of power for a Receiver offering a good bit more power than the more expensive Denon. The Denon retails for 700 Dollars more and is never available discounted for around 800 Dollars the way the Onkyo is.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

Lot of Onkyo talk here. Has anyone compared to Cambridge Audio (not sure of model) or NAD 755. These are typically rated at lower power numbers, but for those of us not interested in shaking the walls they look like good deals at $800 street price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of Cambridge and NAD. British Design, Made in China, Really appeals to music lovers more than HT folks for the most part.

I am a huge fan of THX's Processing Modes and Audyssey MultEQ XT so I have been using an Onkyo as an SSP for a few years bypassing the amplification in the Onkyo due to my Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Really appeals to music lovers more than HT folks for the most part.
> 
> JJ


That would be me. . .


----------



## DaleTex (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello Shackers, 
I am currently well pleased with my pre holiday selection of the Onkyo 607. Not the baddest on the block in the number of powerful receivers available. Mostly because of the cost considerations involved but the 607 had the number of HDMI ports I was wanting. Santa brought me the ION TTUSB turntable that I will hook up to my computer to burn a few of my old vinyl records to CD or transfer to my iPod. Finally I have a sound and video system that sounds like I want it to in my 20'X20' den after all these years. The Blu-Ray DVD of the Talking Heads "Stop Making Sense" with the Audyssey 2 EQ speaker set up on the Onkyo is phenomenal! The DVD of David Gilmour's "Remember that Night" is not Blu-ray but it is I think the best DVD concert I've seen and listened to!! 
The audio I listen to now on my system exceeds my expectations. The sub woofer delivers those deep gut, house shaking sounds from all media as well as cable TV. The speakers have the clean and crisp highs and delicious mid-tones that knock me out! And the good thing about it all is I can control it all with my one remote. Can you see me smilin'?
Dale Tex

Panasonic TC-P54V10 Plasma Television
Panasonic Blu-Ray Disc DMP BD 80
Onkyo TX-SR607
Onkyo DX-C330 CD player
Infinity Crescendo CS-3009 Tower Speakers
Infinity Sub-Woofer BU-120
Infinity RS-2 Bookshelf for rear surround sound speakers
Infinity Primus PC350 Center Channel speaker
Pioneer Turntable PL -1150
Ion TTUSB Turntable 
Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR (Time Warner)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally dont care for NAD they are more expensive than Onkyo and the quality is not better. I find the looks of NAD to also be very plain and unappealing. Even though they are loved by audiophiles the sound is no different than any other mid priced receiver.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Reid, Cambridge and NAD are both more musically oriented, but that's not to say they wouldn't do well for home theater either. Most of us advocate Onkyo because they produce some of the best bang-for-the-buck. They may not be the best out there, but they sure are really good especially for the price tag associated with each of their receivers!

I've not heard much from Cambridge, but I've heard some stuff from NAD and liked their sound. Really, I don't think you can go wrong with either brand.


----------



## azhtnut (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll throw my 2 cents in. I've owned a Lexicon RV-8 for 3 years and have been very happy with it's performance. It predates HDMI so I use component video for all video connects. I've considered selling it and moving to separates, but haven't so far mainly due to budget reasons.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would recommend selling your Lexicon ASAP. Due to the HDMI Final Adopter Agreement aka The Analog Sunset, in a year from now some Blu Ray discs will be restricted to outputting 480 lines of resolution via the Component outputs.

By 2013, no analog video connections will be available from BDP's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## azhtnut (Jan 23, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would recommend selling your Lexicon ASAP. Due to the HDMI Final Adopter Agreement aka The Analog Sunset, in a year from now some Blu Ray discs will be restricted to outputting 480 lines of resolution via the Component outputs.
> 
> By 2013, no analog video connections will be available from BDP's.
> ...


Very good to know, thanks. I will check first with Lexicon to see if they are updating the model in any way. It was originally advertised as a future proof solution :gulp:


----------



## azhtnut (Jan 23, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would recommend selling your Lexicon ASAP. Due to the HDMI Final Adopter Agreement aka The Analog Sunset, in a year from now some Blu Ray discs will be restricted to outputting 480 lines of resolution via the Component outputs.
> 
> By 2013, no analog video connections will be available from BDP's.
> ...


Should have thought more about this before the first post. I have HDMI 1.0 running to my Sim2 C3X projector, so I could run directly from my Oppo BDP-83SE for BluRay and still use Component through the RV8 for DirecTV, correct? Or does the Analog Sunset provision restrict HDMI 1.0 processing?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As long as it is HDMI and has HDCP, you will be fine. With DirecTV, you should be fine with components as the Analog Sunset provisions pertain to Blu Ray Players.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

